# I figured out how to airtap :)



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

It's pretty fun! But your fingers burn like hell at the end of the session...

And yeah, that's my new Yamaha LL500 in action

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=CVtPBqTUQkI


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Your camera makes it look like your fingers are flying. :smile: Just out of curiousity, what tuning did you use?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Taping*

Looks like it may be an open G tuning

Rick


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds nice my friend. Did Neo 
teach you how to play that? lol


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

The tuning is Open F, and thanks for the comments!


----------

